

Bootstrap HTML5 History Tabs - aioprisan
https://github.com/jeffdavidgreen/bootstrap-html5-history-tabs

======
aioprisan
I'm not the author, but found this useful: Bootstrap tabs that keep track of
the history using the HTML5 History API

